# V3 Steam tip - removable?



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Just getting to grips with the Silvia I bought second hand. Does the stock steam tip unscrew? If it does, mine's pretty 'milked' on.

Any tips on loosening it up if so?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have that wand on my Gaggia Classic and it definitely unscrews. Perhaps if you are able to keep it submerged in hot water for a while that would help.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, I'll give it a go!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Definately unscrews. May need a steady hand on the elbow part and a pair of rubber gloves over some mole grips for a bit of persuasion rounf the steam tip, if soaking it does not work.

Hope of help

John


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

It's pretty fused! I'll try the rubber glove and grips...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Any tips on 'dissolving' the milk, too?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tape a wet sponge on the end for a couple of hours to soften up the crud. Should come off a lot easier after that


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Still no joy... Any homemade chemical solutions that might work?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could try placing the steam wand tip in a milk jug full of hot water / ordinary detergent solution overnight and if this doesn't shift it could always buy a new arm/ tip combo as a spare part.

Would avoid anything stronger at this stage and can always try unscrewing it after an hour or so of soaking.

John


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

By detergent, would washing up liquid work?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd have thought so. I think it's going to be a matter of leaving it to soak for ages though. If milk has got in and burnt then you're looking at a thin layer of something approaching caramel/burnt lactose and fats so if it were me I'd leave the tip submerged in a solution of hot water with a bit of washing up liquid, or even Pulycaff or cafiza, overnight, like John suggested above. Maybe also blast some steam through it. Surprised it doesn't respond to gentle persuasion with the rubber gloves and mole grips though. (Beginning to sound like a spy thriller or 50 Shades, :eek)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You all have no idea of how carefully am responding to this thread... just finished giggling at the rave forum day thread

John


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

You had me at rubber gloves. I'll give it a long, hot, bubbly soak and see if that loosens things up...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, and is it a 'lefty-loosy' job, yeah? I.e. turn anti-clockwise to loosen?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I would imagine so but I don't know. Can't think of any reason for a reverse thread. Maybe someone whose tip isn't stuck can confirm.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

It's a standard thread.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

My V3(4?) Rancilio Silvia is only a few weeks old and when I tried to remove the steam tip a couple of days ago, it was much too tight to remove by hand.

I wrapped a few turns of electrical insulation tape around the tip to protect it and turned it counter-clockwise (standard thread) with a pair of mole grips while holding the wand tightly at the bend area.

I was very surprised just how tight it was for being almost new.


----------

